# Bosch 1917 vs 1619



## chinnlab (Jun 25, 2015)

Which one would you use with 3.5" raised panel bits, 1617 mounted to a table or 1619 with an edge guide?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

chinnlab said:


> Which one would you use with 3.5" raised panel bits, 1617 mounted to a table or 1619 with an edge guide?


:no: I would not use any 3 1/2" bit out of the router table. Infact right on the package there is a warning to that effect. USE THIS BIT IN A ROUTER TABLE ONLY. :no::no::no:

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't speak for the RT setup, but the thought of using my 1619 handheld with a bit that size scares the crap outta me! :0


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Can't speak for the RT setup, but the thought of using my 1619 handheld with a bit that size scares the crap outta me! :0


me too....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any time you are using a panel raising bit you need your router in a table for safety and stability while making the cut.* All bit manufacturers inform you that their panel raising bits are for table mounted use only. Because of the mass of a 3-1/2" panel raising bit you want the larger bearings which are found in the 3+ hp routers and my personal choice would be the Bosch 1619EVS or PC 7518.

I feel a better choice is to use a vertical panel raising bit which has a lot less mass and is less expensive. This works best with a tall table fence or even better in a horizontal router table. Cuts should be made in multiple passes so you are not removing too much material at once. Another option is to remove the bulk of the material on a table saw with the blade tilted. There is no substitute for working safely.

* There is a method for using panel raising bits up to 2-1/2" diameter free hand but keep in mind this is not recommended by the bit or router manufacturers. This is only for advanced router users with proper training; it is also "Use at your own risk."

Thanks to Popular Woodworking and Wood magazine for their images posted on the web.


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike said:


> Any time you are using a panel raising bit you need your router in a table for safety and stability while making the cut.* All bit manufacturers inform you that their panel raising bits are for table mounted use only. Because of the mass of a 3-1/2" panel raising bit you want the larger bearings which are found in the 3+ hp routers and my personal choice would be the Bosch 1619EVS or PC 7518.
> 
> I feel a better choice is to use a vertical panel raising bit which has a lot less mass and is less expensive. This works best with a tall table fence or even better in a horizontal router table. Cuts should be made in multiple passes so you are not removing too much material at once. Another option is to remove the bulk of the material on a table saw with the blade tilted. There is no substitute for working safely.
> 
> ...


that's pretty informational, made me cringe... :smile:


----------

